# Does this make me a real Puritan, or just an idiot?



## Pilgrim (Jul 16, 2013)

A few weeks ago, I had a morning appointment in the Central Business District of New Orleans. Once it was over, I had some free time in the middle of the day. I decided to go to the French Quarter (which is nearby) and check out some of the bookstores that I hadn't yet visited. I was walking toward Pirate's Alley on the way to Faulkner House Books and saw a big sign that read "Church Zone." I knew of the Vieux Carre Baptist church, which is a solid evangelical church, from what I understand. But it is a few blocks away. I don't think I realized what the sign was referring to until after I left the store. 

Those of you familiar with the French Quarter will know that Pirates Alley runs right alongside St. Louis Cathedral, the oldest continuously operating cathedral in the USA. And when I was about to enter Pirates Alley, I think I noticed the back of the building before I even saw the Church Zone sign. It's one of the more instantly recognizable New Orleans landmarks. Well, I guess when I saw the church sign, I was looking for a "True Church"!!!


----------



## au5t1n (Jul 16, 2013)

I don't know anything about New Orleans, but this is my new favorite Puritanboard thread title ever.


----------



## Zach (Jul 16, 2013)

au5t1n said:


> I don't know anything about New Orleans, but this is my new favorite Puritanboard thread title ever.



Likewise.


----------



## sevenzedek (Jul 17, 2013)

You make a fine Protestant. Yes, a fine specimen of a Protestant you are. Fine, fine!


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 17, 2013)

Pilgrim said:


> A few weeks ago, I had a morning appointment in the Central Business District of New Orleans. Once it was over, I had some free time in the middle of the day. I decided to go to the French Quarter (which is nearby) and check out some of the bookstores that I hadn't yet visited. I was walking toward Pirate's Alley on the way to Faulkner House Books and saw a big sign that read "Church Zone." I knew of the Vieux Carre Baptist church, which is a solid evangelical church, from what I understand. But it is a few blocks away. I don't think I realized what the sign was referring to until after I left the store.
> 
> Those of you familiar with the French Quarter will know that Pirates Alley runs right alongside St. Louis Cathedral, the oldest continuously operating cathedral in the USA. And when I was about to enter Pirates Alley, I think I noticed the back of the building before I even saw the Church Zone sign. It's one of the more instantly recognizable New Orleans landmarks. Well, I guess when I saw the church sign, I was looking for a "True Church"!!!



I remember visiting New Orleans a few years ago. I didn't know about those book stores. I remember said Cathedral.


----------

